# Cranking Battery Options



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I *think* my battery might be going down. It's a 2012 battery (DEKA marine) and when I leave it for a couple of weeks, its seems to lose it's charge.. I've got a charger, but it usually goes down to 70% in a couple of weeks. Is that normal?? If not, whats a good cranking battery to go with?? Odyssey? AGM?? another Deka?? (BTW this is used to start a 90hp ETEC)


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If its going down with the battery switch off its dead.

I'm currently using a size 22 Cabelas AGM battery ($129) to save 12 pounds from the Interstate size 27 wet cell dual purpose I bought from Gander Mountain ($114) over three years. I haven't noticed a difference in performance, but the alternator on my Yamaha 90 does get to the high end of the recommended voltage limits for charging an AGM.

My Yamaha tech told me that could be a problem and recommended I go with a size 24 dual purpose battery. I may just put the size 27 back in because the 12 pounds savings didn't change anything.

In my opinion those high dollar Oydssey and Optima batteries aren't worth over double the cost for a difference in performance you may never notice on a fishing boat.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> If its going down with the battery switch off its dead.
> 
> I'm currently using a size 22 Cabelas AGM battery ($129) to save 12 pounds from the Interstate size 27 wet cell dual purpose I bought from Gander Mountain ($114) over three years. I haven't noticed a difference in performance, but the alternator on my Yamaha 90 does get to the high end of the recommended voltage limits for charging an AGM.
> 
> ...


awesome thanks.. yes, with the battery switch off, and about 3 weeks of no use, the power meter will read about 70%. I will probably end up looking at one of the other options that you said.. Thanks for chiming in


----------

